# So stirbt Star Trek-William Shatner den Serientod!



## Stefan102 (26 Jan. 2012)

​
Schon im 1994 erschienenen Star Trek-Film mit dem Titel „Star Trek: The Next Generation“ konnte William Shatner (80) alias Captain James T. Kirk den Filmtod sterben. Nun widerfährt ihm das gleiche Schicksal mit seiner sehr bekannten Werbefigur für die Dienstleistungswebsite Priceline.com.

Schon seit insgesamt 14 Jahren ist der Schauspieler das Werbegesicht für die US-Firma und da seine Figur der „Negotiator“ ziemlich populär wurde, kann sie nicht einfach von der Bildfläche verschwinden, sondern wird einen ganz dramatischen Tod sterben. Die Firma will ein neues Image erschaffen und nach Ansicht der Geschäftsleitung kann Shatner diese nicht an den Kunden bringen. So wurde nun extra ein Sterbe-Spot zum Ableben von Shatners Figur geschrieben und dieser wird schon sehr bald im Umfeld des Super Bowl im amerikanischen Fernsehen gezeigt. Der Schauspieler ist selbst sehr traurig über das Ableben seiner Figur und sagte gegenüber der Onlineseite Boston.com: „Ich bin im Trauer-Modus. Aber es ist ja nicht das erste Mal, dass ein von mir gespielter, ikonischer Charakter stirbt.“

Die letzten Worte sind allerdings schon bekannt, die Shatners Figur sagen wird und diese lauten: „Save yourself... some money!“ Schaut euch den Spot doch am Besten einmal selbst an!

​(Quelle: promiflash / youtube)


----------



## Padderson (26 Jan. 2012)

:thumbup:


----------

